# Website article on Phrags.



## abax (Jun 6, 2015)

I just read an article by a reputable slipper grower that
advised heavy feeding for Phrags... that Phrags. are heavy feeders. This information is precisely
the opposite of what I understood about Phrags. as being
rather light feeders. Are there other opinions on this
issue? I've no doubt that the author knows his business
about Phrags. and there was no specific mention of any
particular fertilizer and only a passing reference to salts
build-up. Perhaps I've misunderstood information I've
read previously. If the article is correct, I've been under-
feeding my very large Phrags. that are healthy, but seem
reluctant to bloom. Well, except for besseae that bloom
well on short rations.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 7, 2015)

I visited a grower that is moving back to Canada, and he also said that their heavy feeders. That they make a new growth very fast


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 7, 2015)

heavy feeding? what does that mean?


----------



## iwillard (Jun 7, 2015)

Interesting subject! 

One wonders where they get their fertilizers in the wild,I once saw an analysis of a clear running river that was filled with what I'd say "it's all Greek to me!",one thing I was surprised to see was the levels of nitrogen then found out this sample was collected downstream from a large duck gathering so,if one were to look at what lurks on river/creek edges that may supply plenty of fertilizers at times but not continuously since wild life tends to move about to avoid becoming a prey.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2015)

The amount of fertilizer depends on the amount of light and air you can give a plant. Personally, I tend to underfeed my plants but to get maximum growth if you can provide enough light and conditions to grow then they will not have an excess. Otherwise you will burn them in salts.


----------



## troy (Jun 7, 2015)

Roy takunga said to much ammonia nitrate will cause the plant not to bloom


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

can you post the link? i personally feed my very small phrag collection a mere fraction of what i give my paphs.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 7, 2015)

Mine get fed at the same rate as my other orchids...paphs and phals mostly.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 7, 2015)

Can you give a reference? Would like to see it.


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2015)

I really don't like divulging the name since I believe he
posts rather frequently here. I do know that when he
posts photos of his Phrags., they are beautiful and well-
grown. The article is on his website. I gathered that
"frequently" means once a week thereabouts.

Well, I've thought about it and think it's worth reading.
Glen Decker wrote the article about how he grows Phrags. and it's on his website. It's there for anyone to
read so I hope he doesn't mind that I pointed it out.
Anyway, I've upped my feeding from nearly nothing to
a little bit more often using K-Lite and sometimes a
30-10-10. I do hope many of you look up the article and
post some feedback.


----------



## Ray (Jun 8, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> heavy feeding? what does that mean?



Exactly! That's as good as "I feed at half rate". Half of what?

How high is "up", but the way?


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2015)

Please read the article Ed and Ray. Both of you know much more than I do on the subject and I'd be interested
in how your methods differ or are the same. Either of you
might interpret the article quite differently than I do.

I've gone from nearly nothing but rainwater to 1/4tsp.
per gallon per week with rainwater alone every other
watering. That comes out to about twice to three times
per month depending on the damned weather.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2015)

Please post a link, Angela. I couldn't find the article on the Piping Rock site.


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll try Dot. Often I find bits of information like the article 
and then can't find it again. I read it over a week ago and
my mind can't retain such info. long.

I found it again. It's a reprint of a Glen Decker article from ORCHID
DIGEST, Nov. 2009 (Discovery and Culture). The article is at the
very end of Phragmipedium Kovachii & hybrids below the photos of
all the Kov. and the present hybrids to date I think. Toward the end
of the article he makes the statement that Phrags. are heavy feeders, bark mix suggestions, etc. It's a two page article. It ain't
easy to find actually.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2015)

abax said:


> I'll try Dot. Often I find bits of information like the article
> and then can't find it again. I read it over a week ago and
> my mind can't retain such info. long.
> 
> ...



I'm sure I have that issue -- I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 12, 2015)

Can't find the article on his site either.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 12, 2015)

I think this is the article Angela is talking about:

http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/assets/Glenn-Decker-Nov-2009-Article-Orchid-Digest-PK-Hybrids.pdf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sure that's it, Carol.

I think I have to increase my calcium for Phrags.


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you, Carol. I was having a hard time trying to
explain exactly where the article is located on his website.

I find using K-Lite and Orchiata that Ca is no problem at all. In just three weeks of using fertilizer
for my Phrags. (rather than depending on just rainwater),
I have two new spikes that aren't besseae species. I
really was starving my plants. The besseae quartet
apparently don't mind starvation because they're still
blooming.

Now that the article is here for everyone to see, I'd love to hear
some comments on it.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 13, 2015)

abax said:


> Thank you, Carol. I was having a hard time trying to
> explain exactly where the article is located on his website.
> 
> I find using K-Lite and Orchiata that Ca is no problem at all. In just three weeks of using fertilizer
> ...



And finally which fertiliser concentration do you use? (µS, mgr/L, tsp/gal, ppm N or other units). And which fertiliser?


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 13, 2015)

Ray said:


> Exactly! That's as good as "I feed at half rate". Half of what?
> 
> How high is "up", but the way?



Me too Ray, I disagree with the use of such concentration units. And also when the amount of fertilizer is expressed in the form: use half or the quarter of what is recommended on the notice.
I am also a chemical engineer having spent 36 years of his life in industry.


----------



## abax (Jun 14, 2015)

Brabantia, if you're asking me, I use K-Lite at 1/4 tsp.
per gallon of rainwater. I use a Spot Shot for fertilizing
my orchids and what goes in the tank is what comes out the nozzle.
I mix 7 gallons of water and use all of it each time I fertilize.


----------

